# Check how FreeBSD website looked many years ago!



## francis (May 1, 2013)

Hi, there is a very interesting website called the Internet Archive: Wayback Machine, which provides an opportunity for you to check how the FreeBSD website looked in e.g. 2000 etc. It's amazing to see how the  website has evolved, changed appearance etc. Just choose a year and one of the snapshots! That's all. So, let's see; freebsd.org in 2000. Amazing, simply amazing!

Of course, you can check almost every page on the web - just enter an address and click Go Wayback!. I think, that the Wayback Machine page could be considered a curiosity. Note for NoScript users: please temporarily allow for script execution.

Best regards.


----------

